# Remember...



## SHOOTER13 (Aug 5, 2013)

...what *Memorial Day* is all about !!


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

So true.


----------



## catfish (Jan 2, 2014)

To Remember those who gave the ultimate price , those that never came home and those which came home to early.


----------

